# How do you reveg and create another harvest?



## Treehugginhipster (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a lovely OG Kush flowering and I don't have cloning gel or root stimulator to tak clones but I want to when I have the means to properly clone. I could try naturally w/ just water but I'm afraid my success rate will be low.

I'm thinking of just revegging my plant after I take a few buds off but I must admit that I'm ignorant to the process and dont wanna screwup or waste bud. So can someone tell me how to perform this procedure correctly so I can get the most out of my Mother?

Do I just go back to 18/6 after I take some buds off or are there more steps involved?


----------



## phyzix (Nov 17, 2010)

It might take awhile. Just remove all the buds and put whatever is left under 18+ hours of light.

Make sure to leave all the fan leaves.

Slowly start giving it veg food as it fills in.

Make a post if this works.


----------



## Treehugginhipster (Nov 17, 2010)

Word! I didn't know this was such a farfetched idea. I thought I read about this many blunts ago. I guess I'm buggin.


----------



## growone (Nov 17, 2010)

i've done several revegs, worked well
sometimes i cut clones from the revegged plant, once i did a 2nd grow and harvest from the original plant
would have been a real nice harvest if i hadn't gotten a case of the spider mites, i revegged outdoors in june
thought i was being clever in using the long summer days


----------



## Randm (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm thinking of just revegging my plant after I take a few buds off but I must admit that I'm ignorant to the process and dont wanna screwup or waste bud. So can someone tell me how to perform this procedure correctly so I can get the most out of my Mother?


I revegged my White Widow and my Pure Power plants last year after harvesting indoors, for planting outdoors. This is how I did it:

First off a little background, the plants where all grown indoors in soil, flowered under 400 watt hps lamps.

After harvesting I left 1/3 of the plant, removing the top 2/3. I left the small buds and all leaves as I have found that regrowth happens at the bud sites first.
I trimmed the roots leaving aproximately 1/3 of the root mass and re-potted into 5 gal. pots.

I fertilized with a high nitrogen fertilizer and set the plants outside. ( this was in late may, early june so the daylight hours where long enough, could be placed into 18/6 as well )

Re-potted after they showed good progress into 20 gallon smart pots.

Out of 6 plants that where re-vegged I had one go hermi on me (white Widow), the other 5 did very well, averaging 5 to 6 ft. in height and about 1/2 lb of dried bud each upon harvest. The plants where VERY bushy with multiple colas and showed no ill effects upon re-vegging ( excepting that one WW)
.

I wouldn't hesitate to do this again if need be. The only reason I did it though, was that I did not have any clones to work with at the time. ( Another story) . It takes quite some time for the plant to figure out that it needs to go into re-veg, and the plants new growth looks a little strange at first, but lacking clones, this is a good way to keep the strain going.


----------



## Treehugginhipster (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks randm, I truly appreciate you sharing valuable knowledge. I will attempt this because I have to order clone gel and it will take too long since I'm already in week 2 of flowering.


----------



## BoddiSativa (Aug 21, 2011)

I harvest about a half O but i didnt cure it right so it wasnt the best smoke, i was waiting for the rest of the branches to fill out with buds but instead it started revegging so i just started giving it more water/nutes and now its twice the size it was before and im forcing it to flower even though i think it will end up flowering by the end of october anyways since im in So-Cal.

But anyways it definitely works! Does this mean double the yield if you harvest twice? and chance of harvesting 3 or more times?

PEACE


----------



## T Ray (Aug 21, 2011)

Go here. Pretty in-depth explanation. 

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/429638-re-vegging-after-harvesting-your.html


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 22, 2011)

wow, your electricity must be cheap. By the time it takes to reveg you could have grown new girls. 

cannabis is an annual plant, you'll never get a large second harvest (compared to the first one).


----------

